# Corn hay?



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

Does anyone feed their cattle corn hay? Pros and cons? I'm finding it to be much cheaper than other hays, and am wondering if it's good for them or not.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

What is corn hay?
Typically corn stalks are baled after the ears have been taken off by a combine or picker.
There isn't too much left in the stalks. It will do for beefers but you'd need some good grain to make up for the lacking nutrients if you are feeding dairy cows. 
32-38% Fiber 
3-6% CP 
is what I found.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

I see your in Texas, this could be hay made from failed corn due to drought. Nitrate levels would be a concern, possibly aflatoxin to. It would probably be all right for dry cows with some protein supplement. Defiantly have it tested for nitrate level, and check on possible aflatoxin concerns.


----------



## Welshmom (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm with Sammy - we are in corn country, and my first thought was "what the heck is corn hay??"

I've seen stuff here that's advertised or sold as baled corn stalks. It's good for roughage/fiber and bedding, but you wouldn't want it as a sole source of nutrition for your cows. I've noticed my cows always went more for the rougher/stemmier stuff in the coldest parts of winter, because the high fiber in it actually fills them and via digestion keeps them warmer. I don't know if that's desirable in your part of the country. 

Allen has some good points about toxins. I'd be real careful.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I used some baled cornstalks out of Kansas two years ago due to severe drought and that was all I could get. It was just that: ROUGHAGE! It didn't have much nutritional value to it. But, with added supplements from feed intake it got me through just fine. 
I've been reading about those who are using corn for grazing and I've got a plan myself to grow, cut, and grind corn stalks along with some other ingredients for feed.


----------

